# Air Ionizer???



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how effective the upper end Ionizers are in reducing that lovely but telltale aroma, and does running one in proximity to one's plants have any adverse effects? My wife said it smelled like a skunk's arse crossed with catpiss when she walked in the door tonight after work(which I took to be a big compliment), but which also warranted I do something bout the odor. It's only gonna get worse from here...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 6, 2008)

An air ionizer is the same as an ozone generator. this should help you out.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=371869#post371869


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2008)

negative ion generator and ozone generator are not the samething. they both remove odors, but go about it differently. if you put a negative ion generator in your grow space, and you have fluoros...the fluoros will light up from the ion in the air. so if you are trying to flower, this is a problem.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 6, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> negative ion generator and ozone generator are not the samething. they both remove odors, but go about it differently. if you put a negative ion generator in your grow space, and you have fluoros...the fluoros will light up from the ion in the air. so if you are trying to flower, this is a problem.


Really?  You've actually seen this? This engineer doesn't see how that can possibly happen.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 6, 2008)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Really? You've actually seen this? This engineer doesn't see how that can possibly happen.


 

This uneducated bumpkin doesnt have a degree, but i could see how it's possible. Flouro tubes work when electricity passes through the tube excitng the ions in the gasses in the tube. If an Ionizer mild "excites "the ions in the air......but then again, the flouros gasses are contained in the sealed tube...


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2008)

But the electrical leads are outside the tube. I wrote to high times about this in 1978 - 1979. It turned up in one of their tech tips. And yes I have actually seen this. ( and my degree is in physics)


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Before using an air ionizer or an ozone generator in your home maybe read this.

hXXp://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 6, 2008)

okay just imagine not using that ionizer or whatever and use a carbon scrubber. They work like charms to filter out every last bit of marijuana stentch. but there's a catch, gotta build it right. many variations only cost about 60 bucks max to make a very efficient one. even can do it for about 20 bucks. then just hook your outtake fan up to it and what it does is push the air through a mass of activated carbon and filters the smell out. i'll find the thread. ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420 ) there ya go. good luck with the grow.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 6, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> okay just imagine not using that ionizer or whatever and use a carbon scrubber. They work like charms to filter out every last bit of marijuana stentch. but there's a catch, gotta build it right. many variations only cost about 60 bucks max to make a very efficient one. even can do it for about 20 bucks. then just hook your outtake fan up to it and what it does is push the air through a mass of activated carbon and filters the smell out. i'll find the thread. ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420 ) there ya go. good luck with the grow.


 

I really appreciate the tip, but i'm in a closet, small scale not venting outside. I had 2 250 inline cfm fans and duct for exaust and cold air in when i started, but pulled the whole thing when temps started gettin cold outside, as I couldnt keep temps up. (Guess its better than the opposite and much more common heat probs)


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 6, 2008)

You can buy free standing air filters that have carbon filters. A company called Filter Queen(they also make vacuums) makes one that works extremely well, i've seen (and smelled)it in action. It's called the defender. It may be a bit pricey so check ebay, and check other manufacturers as well. All i'm saying is that their are free standing options, but they may be more expensive and less effective than an inline carbon scrubber(Which would be the best option but maybe not for your scenario.)


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 6, 2008)

i don't vent mine...i never grow fully indoors...the most i do is start around now and put them out doors come feb 22. but i grow them to sex there and they veg a while but the carbon filter filters indoors


----------



## leafminer (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't use any kind of filter because I grow a strain that doesn't produce much of a smell, even though it's a high-thc pheno. It gets a bit 'hashy' later on, but it is not that classic skunky, cheesy smell we love so much


----------

